# Appel d'offres



## Isabel-fr

Hola a tots:

Estic buscant la traducció en català d'appel d'offres. Se m'acut concurs púbic però això seria venint d'una administracó. Com es diu si es una empresa privada que organitza aquest appel d'offres?

Salut

Isa


----------



## Mei

Hola Isa,

Ens podries explicar qué és exactament? Hmm... té a veure amb "demanar propostes"? 

Salut

Mei


----------



## Isabel-fr

Hola
Es tracta de demanar ofertes als proveedors. Quan una empresa ha de contractar un servei o ha de comprar productes envia un dossier a tots els proveedors explicant el que necessita per a que li envien la seva oferta. Les propostes han d'arribar dintre d'una data límit

Isa


----------



## Mei

Ah sí, ja sé què vols dir però no sé el nom... ho buscaré però a veure si algú s'inspira.

Mei


----------



## ampurdan

A veure, el fet de demanar les ofertes es pot fir senzillamente "petició o demanda d'ofertes", el mètode pel qual s'escolleix es diu "concurs" (no públic, en aquest cas). Així ho entenc jo...


----------



## Isabel-fr

Gràcies pel vostre ajut!


----------



## Mei

ampurdan said:


> A veure, el fet de demanar les ofertes es pot fir senzillamente "petició o demanda d'ofertes", el mètode pel qual s'escolleix es diu "concurs" (no públic, en aquest cas). Així ho entenc jo...



Igual que en el món de la publicitat? Em sembla que ho fan així.

Mei


----------



## ampurdan

Bé, Mei, qui et diu que l'Isabel no ho vulgui pel món de la publicitat?


----------



## Isabel-fr

Bona tarda:

La veritat és que no sé com funciona la cosa en el món de la publicitat però m'informaré, sempre pot ser útil per a més endavant i us ho explicaré tot . Jo ho necessito per al departament comercial d'una empresa que justament ha de fer una petició d'ofertes.

Salut


----------



## Mei

Amb la publicitat les diferentes agencies es presenten a uns concursus perquè les empreses que volen anunciar el seu producte triin la agencia amb el projecte que més els interessi. Bàsicament és això.

Salut

Mei


----------



## Isabel-fr

Hola Mei:

De fet també és això al que em referia. Els proveedors envien les ofertes per a que el client trii el que més li convingui.

Gràcies a tots
Isa


----------

